# General > AquaTalk >  $1 subscription to online Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine

## juggler

In honour of Earth Day, Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine is offering a one-year subscription to TFH Digital for only $1. 

More details at http://www.tfhmagazine.com/earthday2011/

Hurry... offer ends 24-Apr-2011

----------


## stormhawk

Thanks for the tip Koah Fong, I took up the subscription.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zonkkie

Done too. Thanks!

----------

